# Neighbor wants to tie into my fence



## LonePine

About a month ago I purchased a home (new construction).  Right after closing, I paid to install a 4-foot decorative aluminum fence around both sides and the back of my property (~$5000).

The builder just sold the house next door and yesterday evening I had a chance to meet the neighbors (moving from Canada) while they were doing their pre-move in inspection.  The new neighbor said that he liked my fence and they were going to install the same type when they move in next week.  He asked if he could tie into the fence along the property line that we share.  I told him that it should be ok but I need a day or two to think about it.  So my issues are:

1) I know the neighborly thing to do will be to allow him to tie in.  However, I also feel that I am getting suckered because I paid for the entire run of fence along the property line (100 ' x $20/liner foot = $2000) and he won't have to pay for the cost of this run.  The lots are the same size so in essence, I am saving him $2K if I let him tie into my fence because he won't have to install this leg of fence.

2) My fence is setback 4" inside the property line.  If I allow him to tie into my fence, that means that I will give up 4" x 100' feet of my property that will be inside of "his" fence.  I know this is not much but my concern is will this property become his after a certain amount of time since it will be absorbed into his property and he will be responsible for maintenance?

The alternative if I don't allow it is that he will build a fence 4" inside his property line and then there will be 8" of common space between the two.  I want to be a good neighbor and realize that I'll have to live next door to this guy so I just want to make sure I cover all my bases.  What do you guys think?


----------



## TAS

Having 8" of common space between them is going to be a pain.  If he had moved in first I bet he would have let you tie in.  I say let him do it.


----------



## rayjay

All he has to do is put up his fence along his back line and the other side. There is no way you can make him do more than this. You gave up that 4" when you put the fence in. You still own it but you more or less ceded it's use to whoever eventually moved in next door. You won't miss it.

I would tell him to plant his corner post NEXT to yours [ along the back line ] but I would not allow him to attach his fence to yours. This way if something damages one of the fences it might not damage the other. If some future owner of one of the properties decides to remove his section of fence it doesn't damage the other owner's fence.


----------



## LonePine

TAS said:


> Having 8" of common space between them is going to be a pain.  If he had moved in first I bet he would have let you tie in.  I say let him do it.



Agreed that the 8" of common space will be a pain and that it would look better tied in than a narrow space between the two


----------



## JustUs4All

rayjay nailed it in post 3.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Tie in.  Just for the record it wouldn't be but 33 square feet if indeed you have a 4" setback.  Now a 4' will be a horse of a different color.


----------



## LonePine

Dog Hunter said:


> Tie in.  Just for the record it wouldn't be but 33 square feet if indeed you have a 4" setback.  Now a 4' will be a horse of a different color.



I stand corrected.  Thanks


----------



## gacowboy

rayjay said:


> All he has to do is put up his fence along his back line and the other side. There is no way you can make him do more than this. You gave up that 4" when you put the fence in. You still own it but you more or less ceded it's use to whoever eventually moved in next door. You won't miss it.
> 
> I would tell him to plant his corner post NEXT to yours [ along the back line ] but I would not allow him to attach his fence to yours. This way if something damages one of the fences it might not damage the other. If some future owner of one of the properties decides to remove his section of fence it doesn't damage the other owner's fence.



Agree, I would not let him attach to it. He should put his corner next to yours right on the property corner.


----------



## Leroys Dakota

Its only a little over 33 sq ft. 4inches is approximately .33 sq ft. So .33 x 100 is 33 sq ft. You wont miss it at all.


----------



## Leroys Dakota

Dog Hunter said:


> Tie in.  Just for the record it wouldn't be but 33 square feet if indeed you have a 4" setback.  Now a 4' will be a horse of a different color.



Beat me to it. Takes forever on a phone.


----------



## BDD

So is the set back 4 inched or 4 feet ????

4 inches,  I'd say let him tie in but have a maintenance agreement in writing. If it's 4 feet I'd say have the fence moved
To the line at his expense and he can tie in again with a maintenance agreement in writing.


----------



## Ole Crip

I had this same issue with my neighbor.Rayjay is correct having him install seperate post rather than attaching to yours I would ask him to sign a waiver saying you own 4"on his side of fence and that if any damage is done to the fence from his side that he would make it right by repairing it.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Normally on the farm.....if one land owner wants to put up a fence on the line...he would go to the other landowner and ask if he would like to split the cost of the fence that would be on the line.....if not he moves over a few inches and puts his fence up.....if the other landowner wants to use the fence in the future....he either pays for half the cost or moves over and put him one up. 
I have to disagree with RayJay on the part you "gave up" that 4".....it doesn't matter if it was 4" or 40'.....its yours and if he wants to use your fence he should offer to pay for the use or put up his own fence. Of course its totally up to you in the long run.......I think I would at least mention to the neighbor that I had X amount in that run.....would he mind paying for half the cost?.....then if it sounds like he doesn't want to.....I would just forget about it and let him do whatever.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good grief. You already built the fence, it's already there,  and you're happy with it, so why should he have to build another fence on his side of the line or pay for half the one you built before he even owned the property next door? I guess I just don't understand suburban property issues and all the little nitpicky issues that go along with them. 4" of land and a fence attached to yours seems like a cheap price to pay for a good relationship with a neighbor. You might need his help with something one day in the future.


----------



## simpleman30

NCHillbilly said:


> Good grief. You already built the fence, it's already there,  and you're happy with it, so why should he have to build another fence on his side of the line or pay for half the one you built before he even owned the property next door? I guess I just don't understand suburban property issues and all the little nitpicky issues that go along with them. 4" of land and a fence attached to yours seems like a cheap price to pay for a good relationship with a neighbor. You might need his help with something one day in the future.



agreed.  i bought a house in february and one neighbor already had a chain link fence.  i asked them if they minded me tying to their corner post at the front and rear of my backyard.  of course, they had no problems.  if the neighbor on my other side ever chooses to add a fence to his backyard, he will be more than welcome to tie to mine.  no sense in making someone pay for 100'+ of fencing for a miniscule amount of ground.


----------



## Jeff Raines

When I was putting up my fence,my neighbor asked if he could tie in.I only had the poles put up on that side at this point,so he bought the fence for that side and paid to have it installed.But it is a few inches on my side......I told neighbor if he ever moves I am unhooking the fence and charging new neighbor half ofthat side


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Seems to me that there is a certain value to you in having a neighbor that wants to put up the same style fence, instead of something that is stylistically incompatible.

I'd let him tie in, just to keep everything neat.  If you're concerned about the 4" it's easy enough to draw up an agreement and record it at the courthouse.


----------



## LonePine

ALLBEEF said:


> Normally on the farm.....if one land owner wants to put up a fence on the line...he would go to the other landowner and ask if he would like to split the cost of the fence that would be on the line.....if not he moves over a few inches and puts his fence up.....if the other landowner wants to use the fence in the future....he either pays for half the cost or moves over and put him one up.
> I have to disagree with RayJay on the part you "gave up" that 4".....it doesn't matter if it was 4" or 40'.....its yours and if he wants to use your fence he should offer to pay for the use or put up his own fence.



This fits into my way of thinking on the issue.  If the shoe were on the other foot, I think I would at least offer to help with the cost for the neighbor who originally had the fence put in.



NCHillbilly said:


> Good grief. You already built the fence, it's already there,  and you're happy with it, so why should he have to build another fence on his side of the line or pay for half the one you built before he even owned the property next door? I guess I just don't understand suburban property issues and all the little nitpicky issues that go along with them. 4" of land and a fence attached to yours seems like a cheap price to pay for a good relationship with a neighbor. You might need his help with something one day in the future.



I'm all about the good relationship with a neighbor.  Having lived beside some real trash before I can say that I find it very important to have good neighbors.  I think the suburban issues drive from the fact that you are packed into relatively close quarters with your neighbors already and the fact that you pay a pretty penny for a piece of land in suburbia makes you want to hang onto every little piece you got.


----------



## j_seph

.001 AC is what you could lose
.001 ac *$60,000 an acre means you would lose $60


----------



## LonePine

I'm going to let him tie into my fence as I was orginally planning.  I don't want folks to think I was trying to extort this guy for money or being un-neighborly.  This is my first home purchase and just have never dealt with an issue like this before and wanted to make sure all my bases were covered.  Appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------



## LonePine

j_seph said:


> .001 AC is what you could lose
> .001 ac *$60,000 an acre means you would lose $60



Your right Joe.  I probably didn't make it clear enough in my OP but the money is/was not the issue and its not gonna make or break me.  It was more of an issue over "ceeding" the property and him not even offering to cover even part of the cost.  But as stated above, I'm gonna let him tie in and we'll move on


----------



## K80

Good to hear you are not going to be petty.

One thing you could do is ask him to cover any repairs to that run of fence up to $1000 and after that you split any future cost for that run.

By putting a fence 4" inside the line you did infact give up that land as you can't maintain it without using the neighbors land.


----------



## JustUs4All

He gave up the use of it temporarily.  He did not give up title to it.  There is no adverse posession.  He can take down the fence any time he wishes and access his property, all 33 sq. ft. of it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

K80 said:


> By putting a fence 4" inside the line you did infact give up that land as you can't maintain it without using the neighbors land.



Why?  Are they going to quit making Roundup?


----------



## CAL

rayjay said:


> All he has to do is put up his fence along his back line and the other side. There is no way you can make him do more than this. You gave up that 4" when you put the fence in. You still own it but you more or less ceded it's use to whoever eventually moved in next door. You won't miss it.
> 
> I would tell him to plant his corner post NEXT to yours [ along the back line ] but I would not allow him to attach his fence to yours. This way if something damages one of the fences it might not damage the other. If some future owner of one of the properties decides to remove his section of fence it doesn't damage the other owner's fence.



I have to agree.It is just good business to keep things separate and still be a good neighbor.I can write a book about being the good neighbor and having things go bad and wishing I never had been.Farm fences are different in what you have to look at everyday in your backyard.As rayjay said he will be just as good with his own corner post.


----------



## aligator

NCHillbilly said:


> Good grief. You already built the fence, it's already there,  and you're happy with it, so why should he have to build another fence on his side of the line or pay for half the one you built before he even owned the property next door? I guess I just don't understand suburban property issues and all the little nitpicky issues that go along with them. 4" of land and a fence attached to yours seems like a cheap price to pay for a good relationship with a neighbor. You might need his help with something one day in the future.



I agree with this.  Now, if you let him tie into your fence which I think you should, you both then "own" that run of fencing.  What I am saying is if the fence was to be damaged both parties would split the cost of repair.  A little side note.  Make sure, if you can that all trees are planted well away from the fence line.  Some folks can't visualize that "tiny" tree pushing down your fence in 10 years.


----------



## j_seph

Could have an understanding with him, that he could help maintain the back fence you put up for repairs and such too


----------



## j_seph

gator we posted pretty much the same thought at the same time, I am sorry LOL


----------



## K80

Twenty five ought six said:


> Why?  Are they going to quit making Roundup?



True and he may very well be able to weed wack under it.


----------



## aligator

j_seph said:


> gator we posted pretty much the same thought at the same time, I am sorry LOL



Whats that old saying.......great minds think alike.


----------



## breathe in

Curious why it wasn't put on the property line to begin with? Is the 4" some kind of rule/custom?


----------



## grim

When we moved in, both side neighbors had fences.  We got their permission and tied into theirs.  I placed my own corner posts next to thiers and closed the gaps in without attaching to theirs.  That is what I would ask your neighbor to do.  

My one neighbor was 6 feet inside her property line.  I brought it up and she was unconcerned and told me to build up to hers anyway.  So I set my corner post on the property line, then ran a short section to another post I set next to hers.  If she moves, or ever decides she wants that part of her yard back, I can fall back to the corner post I set on the line.

In a previous house, I put in a fence and asked three neighbors if they wanted to split the materials cost.  2 declined, one agreed.  We installed the fence and less than a month later one of the neighbors that declined was closing in the front of their yard and nailing runners to my fence - not the post, but directly to the fencing planks.  We had a discussion about how he was not going to put any nails in my fence and how he would need to replace the fencing planks he put holes in.  I suppose I shouldnt have been surprised, I had issues with them on a number of things.  I dont miss them. 

I generally set my posts about 4" inside the line too.  I was eyeballing the lines off what i hope was accuate placement of the monuments so I didnt want it to wander across the line at any point and give potential new neighbors something to pick at.


----------



## LonePine

breathe in said:


> Curious why it wasn't put on the property line to begin with? Is the 4" some kind of rule/custom?





grim said:


> I generally set my posts about 4" inside the line too.  I was eyeballing the lines off what i hope was accuate placement of the monuments so I didnt want it to wander across the line at any point and give potential new neighbors something to pick at.



This is why I set them 4" inside.  The fence company said that they usually set them 6-8" inside but 4" was as close to the line as they would comfortably install the fence.


----------



## the r.o.c.

i didnt even read the rest of the replies, but my answer is not just NO but Heck NO. my grandma had a saying,  "dont ever start something you might have to stop".  he needs to have a post right beside yours then you and him will never have anything to dissagree about.  ive been there and done that.  believe me dont let him tie into your fence.


----------



## Ballplayer

I see insurance claim problems ahead if damaged and what if he sells & moves out and you don't like your new neighbors hooked to you at the hip ?  I vote to let him butt up but not attach !


----------



## Self!

Ballplayer said:


> I see insurance claim problems ahead if damaged and what if he sells & moves out and you don't like your new neighbors hooked to you at the hip ?  I vote to let him butt up but not attach !




This. Know a guy who allowed neighbors to tie into his fence. Left side neighbor then installs a pool. Next month, a storm comes along and destroys the fence. Left side neighbor wanted my friend to fix the fence "now" due to pool liabilities. My friend did not do it quick enough, so left side neighbor installs a new fence with different type of wood, plus the outside fence was not turned inside to my friends yard and no longer matched. Let them build their own fence.


----------



## orphan

Don't know if there is an HOA and covenants involved here.....if so, you probably need permission to install a fence to begin with and to have a neighbor install a separate fence causing an 8" strip between the fences is probably not allowed since it is hard to maintain.  Beyond that I'd let the neighbor tie into my fence in the name of harmony.  It the fence becomes damaged, settle it then.  Don't look for trouble where there isn't any!


----------



## thomas the redneck

a good fence makes for a good neighbor 
but i would let him set his post next to mine
just my $.02 worth


----------



## kgo

I would let him set his post next to yours and then its your fence I would want total control over my fence I would not let him pay for half even if he wanted to.


----------



## CAL

[/I]





kgo said:


> I would let him set his post next to yours and then its your fence I would want total control over my fence I would not let him pay for half even if he wanted to.



As I was saying,don't let him attach to your fence.Down the road you just might be sorry.


----------



## Greaserbilly

Gotta love Canadians. Trying to save $2K. "Ya know, eh, if I just tie in oot back there that'd saves me a poile o money, eh?"

I'd suggest tying next to but not into, as previously mentioned. 

(NOTE: Born and raised in Canada, for the record, so I'm entitled)


----------



## SarahFair

How far apart is the fencing?
I ask because if YOU have a dog that can fit its mouth through and bite a kid or THEY do...

Youve got a problem.


----------



## ted_BSR

My neighbor let me butt up to his fence, but not tie into it. He did not hesitate, worked for me.

One year later a giant pine tree from my yard came down into his fence, and cut it in half. My tree, his fence, my problem. I fixed his fence within a couple of weeks.

Unfortunately, not every person is fair like me. Some will try and take you for $50. I sleep well at night.

Let them "use" your fence but not tie into it (as you have mentioned you would do), and sleep well at night. It is just a fence.


----------



## southron

my opinion: have the neighbor put his front and rear corner posts four inches or more on his side of the line as yours is now. legality established. then install some rigid bars from his post or fence towards your post but not in contact with it in order to close the gap (for dogs etc.). no physical contact is made but they are over the line in the air, such as a tree limb on his tree but over your property.


----------



## bull0ne

Twenty five ought six said:


> Seems to me that there is a certain value to you in having a neighbor that wants to put up the same style fence, instead of something that is stylistically incompatible.
> 
> I'd let him tie in, just to keep everything neat.  If you're concerned about the 4" it's easy enough to draw up an agreement and record it at the courthouse.



This......

Adverse possession rules gain strength as time goes onward, and the possible destruction of the fence by present or future adjoining landowners........make a general agreement being legally recorded a safe bet to cover the possibilities.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK1987

yeah like he said above takes 10 years of your neighbor not knowing hes on your property and maintaing the area. Since he knows the property is yours he can never claim it as his own. More often than not this will never stand in court anyways due to all the legals at the court house. Besides dont wanna foot gap like is between my neighbors fence and me. We just cant seem to get along now and it looks stupid.


----------



## porkbelly

ted_BSR said:


> My neighbor let me butt up to his fence, but not tie into it. He did not hesitate, worked for me.
> 
> One year later a giant pine tree from my yard came down into his fence, and cut it in half. My tree, his fence, my problem. I fixed his fence within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Unfortunately, not every person is fair like me. Some will try and take you for $50. I sleep well at night.
> 
> Let them "use" your fence but not tie into it (as you have mentioned you would do), and sleep well at night. It is just a fence.



If a tree falls on the neighbors property from yours its an act of nature and you can not be blamed unless you cut the tree down. Its no ones fault and the property owner with the damage is responsible for his or her own damage. Been there and done that. Had a neighbor try to sue me over my tree falling on his vehicles. His home owners paid for damage but he wanted mine to.


----------



## Big7

I don't have an answer but in my last house in Rockdale Co.
We ALL had Chain link - linked together. FOR BLOCKS. Never any issues.

Just 4 footers. EVERYTHING MATCHED. Looked Good!

What I would not like to have if I were you is a "not matching" fence.

I do think he should kick in a little $$$ though. That's fair even if not half the $$$.
You bought it. If He wants to use it he should help you out a little as a show of good faith. IMHO.

My 2 cents.


----------



## sharon

I posted about this same subject a couple of years ago and started a firestorm about dropping our farm fence back off the property line 6 inches.  Some folks were so upset at my gall for not letting a neighbor use our fence, the moderator had to step in...some may remember?  Anyhow, we fenced in our property (40 acres) 7 years ago ($12,000 for 4' Red Brand field fencing, with 2 strands of barbed wire at the top) and dropped it back 6".  I don't remember what question I posted, but it had to do with the property next to us being sold by a real estate company and the realtor was actively advertising OUR fence as part of the 32 acres for sale.  When we contacted him and nicely made him aware that the fence was NOT part of that parcel, he became very irate and of course accused us of "not being neighborly".  We have livestock and one of the reasons we backed off the line, was to insure that we'd have legal right to insist that the fence be repaired in case of someone else's negligence.  If I understand correctly, if it's on the line, there is no legal recourse for the responsible party to be held liable.  The property next door has gone through other realtors and has yet to sell, but each time it's listed, it still mentions that fence as part of the perks.  I said that to say this...to avoid any problem and we all know there WILL be a problem, when property or money is involved...take the advice of the several who said to have the neighbor back off of your fence.  After my post, a very nice GON member that happens to be a real estate attorney contacted me and verified my concerns.  I'll end by saying that we're in a very rural area and our neighbors (all are lifelong residents of the area) are our closest friends, and when this issue has been brought up in the past, they have done the same with their farms.  Good luck with whatever you decide!!...ps...folks have been much kinder with your post!! ;-)


----------



## Hooked On Quack

NCHillbilly said:


> Good grief. You already built the fence, it's already there,  and you're happy with it, so why should he have to build another fence on his side of the line or pay for half the one you built before he even owned the property next door? I guess I just don't understand suburban property issues and all the little nitpicky issues that go along with them. 4" of land and a fence attached to yours seems like a cheap price to pay for a good relationship with a neighbor. You might need his help with something one day in the future.





Yep, NChillbilly is correcto !!  (again)  Good neighbors are HARD to find.  That's why I live in the country .


----------



## Old Winchesters

*What he said*



NCHillbilly said:


> Good grief. You already built the fence, it's already there,  and you're happy with it, so why should he have to build another fence on his side of the line or pay for half the one you built before he even owned the property next door? I guess I just don't understand suburban property issues and all the little nitpicky issues that go along with them. 4" of land and a fence attached to yours seems like a cheap price to pay for a good relationship with a neighbor. You might need his help with something one day in the future.



This  X2


----------



## Shug

Tell the guy thats cool, but do it like RayJay  said in post #3, show the feller some southern hospitality.  and tell him he owes you a beer


----------



## ted_BSR

porkbelly said:


> If a tree falls on the neighbors property from yours its an act of nature and you can not be blamed unless you cut the tree down. Its no ones fault and the property owner with the damage is responsible for his or her own damage. Been there and done that. Had a neighbor try to sue me over my tree falling on his vehicles. His home owners paid for damage but he wanted mine to.



Did your neighbor let you borrow his cars everyday?
My neighbor let me borrow his fence everyday.


----------



## rip2k3

gacowboy said:


> Agree, I would not let him attach to it. He should put his corner next to yours right on the property corner.


*
I agree......................*


----------



## DrewDennis

Previous next door neighbor had put in a privacy fence before we did.  I had asked him a year or so later if I could put a post next to his, NOT touching or attaching (he was 12" inside his property line). Told him I would keep up the that back side of the fence, and keep his part of the land up. Shook hands and agreed.  6 months later, his wife and mother-in-law come BEATING on my door (mind you this is on my wife and my wedding anniversary)..DEMANDING that I take it down NOW. I politely asked if it could wait until after we had finished our dinner and informed them that it was our anniversary.  The began SCREAMING at me to do it now or they were calling the police.  I lost it....went into the garage and got out my mccoullough chain saw with a 28" bar...came out of the garage holding the throttle wide open...they were between me and the fence so it naturally appeared that I was after them.  Moments later, after they ran screaming to their house, the sherrifs department showed up while I was in the middle of cutting down my section of fence...sparks flying from the nails I was sawing through.  I ignored the sherrifs deputy who was yelling at me until I was done and the fence on the ground. Then calmly explained to him what happened.  The husband finally spoke up that we had an agreement. At that point the deputy laughed, basically told them it was over and the fence was down and left.   That very day I went to home depot, bought all the materials and began putting up 150' of privacy fence 4 inches from my property line.  Its still there to this day, and I am still known as "the crazy guy with the chainsaw" in the neighborhood.

Long story short...don't do it unless you have the agreement in writing.


----------



## GASeminole

Geez,
When I moved into my house (sits on 1/3rd of an acre), one of my neighbors had a 6ft privacy fence. I didnt ask them anything. Put my corner post next to theirs and then built my fence along the back and then up the other side. We all have dogs so, no one minds the fences going up. I did have the HOA approval.

If a tree falls on "their" fenceline, they will pay for it. They paid for the fence and its theirs. If a tree falls on my fence that I put up, that's my problem, etc. 

Sometimes their boards come off of their fence on my side, so I nail them back up. I dont send them a bill for nails or let them know about it. And I also spray the outside of my other fenceline with Roundup/or weedeat, even though its the edge other neighbors yard.

Its all about what is the right thing to do.

I understand the argument that both sides of a fence receive a benefit, but if I want privacy and want my dogs to be contained and I choose to erect a fence, that is my investment, not theirs.

BTW, I get along fine with my neighbors, and we may wave or briefly chat when we see each other, but we generally all mind our own business.


----------



## GA-SURVEYOR

*A surveyors opinion*

Acquiescence---- is a legal term used to describe an act where a person knowingly stands by without raising any objection to the infringement of their rights, while someone else unknowingly and without malice aforethought makes a claim on their rights. Consequently, the person whose rights are infringed loses the ability to make a claim against the infringer, or succeed in an injunction suit due to the infringer's conduct. The term is most generally, "permission" given by silence or passiveness. Acceptance or agreement by keeping quiet or by not making objections

Read the above definition, it applies to land and fences. Just remember if your neighbor moves away and new owners move in problems could arise.

I would suggest a written lease of some type for say $1.00, in a lease Acquiescence and Adverse position cannot ripen into fee ownership.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG

I hope I never have half of you as my neighbors...Those are some of the rudest, most ascinine comments I have ever read and I read a lot.
Some of you people have no idea what it means to "be a good neighbor".


----------



## 3ringer

I say " Pay it Forward" . Let him tie in and be a good neighbor. I would much rather have a friendly neighbor instead of an unfriendly one.


----------



## DvilleDawn

My husband and I went through this when we purched a new home in a subdivision. We had 1 acre and if we wanted a fence we were required to install a 6ft. Shadow Box privacy fence according to our HOA. This was extremely expensive to have installed on an acre. My neighbor on one side asked to tie in to our fence and the neighbor on the other side never asked but installed a fence with a 3ft space between them.

So needless to say I got to experience both situation in one house.

NOT ATTACHED: I hated the space between the fences with this one neighbor because it ended up being an unkept 3ft space which in my opinion was unsightly. I personally also thought it looked pretty silly, like we were un-neighborly or something, when in reality they never even asked to share a fence. They later had a tree come down on my fence. Needless to say it was our fence to have repaired, he never offered anything. So long story short, the fact that he built his fence 3ft away should have been a clue that he never wanted to be involved with any squabbles over responsibility. My fence was my responsibility and thier fence was thier responsibility. 

ATTACHED NEIGHBOR: I worked out a deal with the other neighbor who wanted to tie in. They paid for half of the fence that we would be sharing. This worked out fine when it came to maintaining the fence. However many years down the road we began having issues with our dogs. Thier dogs were running my dogs up and down the fence while barking and growling. My dogs in return decided that they would just dig under the fence to whoop thier butts.  It was an absolute nightmare!! And the most annoying thing I had ever delt with!! Needless to say to resolve this I ended up pouring loose concrete along the entire fence and installing a line of bushes. This resolution was extremely expensive! So moral of this story. Even when you all have the best intentions and get along, it can turn out horrible in the end and cost you even more.

After our children finished school we dumped the house and ran as fast as possible back to country living. If I had it to do all over again I wouldnt buy a home in a neighborhood to begin with!!! Worst mistake we ever made!!! But if I did purchase in a neighborhood again, I think I would have to not allow anyone to connect to my fence because in the end, it was just easier that way.


----------

